# Where did all the Swifts go



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Went to Peterborough to have a look at the new range of Swift motorhomes because they have been so hyped up in the media. Only found 3 out of the hundreds of vans on show - more Niesmann & Bischoffs were on display. 

I found the map of the site difficult to read so I might have missed a bigger display. The 3 I saw all seemed to have quality of build problems - possibly poor PDI - and so it looks like Swift still cannot project a quality image in the market place.

I thought the show this year was better than usual overall but the building work seems to have adversely affected the quality of stewardship.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Invisible Swifts*

Maybe they are so, so so so good, they are all sold and there are none left!

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Invisible Swifts*



Rapide561 said:


> Maybe they are so, so so so good, they are all sold and there are none left!
> 
> Russell


May be no one was brave enough to drive one to the show and stand by it while people looked around.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Invisible Swifts*



Rapide561 said:


> Maybe they are so, so so so good, they are all sold and there are none left!
> 
> Russell


Or they are all holidaying abroad in Italy!! And gently falling to pieces.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

They have all been returned to the factory where they will be robbed of all the necessary parts needed to fix Russells van. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Missing Swifts*

I hope Russell has not raised his hopes. I can imagine someone saying to him, "Don't worry, we'll take the bit of this van to fit to yours. ... Oh it's not on that van either".


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

When I saw the title my instant reaction was "gone north for the summer".

Russell's presence in the uk would seem to confirm this.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Missing Swifts*

I hope Russell has not raised his hopes. I can imagine someone saying to him, "Don't worry, we'll take the bit of this van to fit to yours. ... Oh it's not on that van either".


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

I purchased my Swift motorhome at the York show over 3years ago and I must have a good one because I have not had any problems. Russell's Swift motorhome must have been built on a Friday afternoon and finished off on a Monday morning with the problems he has experienced. Sorry Russell 

However at the Peterborough Show this weekend we almost purchased a well known A Class although it is called a B Class :wink: But following a close inspection decided we were buying trouble. Never seen such rough workmanship and on a £50k+ motorhome. 

We have decided to keep our present 6berth Swift motorhome for a while longer although a shorter 4berth motorhome would be better suited for our present needs.

Joyce


----------

